# What are "BMW recommended tires"?



## scdgoofy (Oct 1, 2002)

So my 2002 325i just turned 22,000 miles and I've got to say I'm sadly disappointed in the tires. They came stock with Bridgestone Turanza's... may as well have put butter on them. The fronts at 3mm and the backs are at 5mm. I'm a mildly aggressive driver, but the car is an automatic, so it isn't like I've been burning rubber all day. 

It goes back as a lease return in October '05, but if I'm gonna get new rubber on it, I may as well enjoy them a bit. According to the BMW wear and tear guide, I need "Five (5) serviceable, BMW recommended tires." Is there a published list of "recommended tires"?

No way in hell I'm going to put Turanza's back on there at $250 a pop (at least according to my local Firestone dealer).

Thanks.... -goof


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

some tires found on stock e46's are:

gy eagle gs-a (as)
bs re040 (summer)
bs turanza
contitouring ch95 (as)
contisport cz91 ? (summer)
michelin ps1 (summer)

you can order tires for much less from tirerack.


----------



## scdgoofy (Oct 1, 2002)

*Official answer from BMW:*

If case anybody cares, BMW's official answer is as follows:

"Several factors determine tire recommendation, including wheel size and desired performance. Please consult the Approved Wheel and Tire Specifications section of your Owner's Manual for specific information. Also, I suggest you contact your authorized BMW Center as they are in the best position to further advise in this matter. BMW does not offer tire brand recommendations."

The Owner's Manual doesn't make recommendations for tire replacement, so I guess as long as I am close to the current tread wear, traction and temperature on my current tire, I can get whatever I want.

-goof


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

pick summers if you want max dry/wet performance but don't care too much about tread wear and/or plan on getting dedicated winter tires if it snows in your area. get all-seasons if you plan on using the tires for very light snow and you want the longest treadwear. you may need dedicated winter tires if it snows heavily in your area. perhaps you can just ask in the tireforum here what your price range and how you use the car and others can recommend something for you.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

HW said:


> some tires found on stock e46's are:
> 
> gy eagle gs-a (as)
> bs re040 (summer)
> ...


 My '02 325i SP came with Michelin Pilot HX MXM tires.


----------



## scdgoofy (Oct 1, 2002)

*How they holding up?*

Out of curiosity, how are your Michelin's holding up? As I mentioned, my Turanza's are in pretty bad shape with only 22,000 miles on them.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

scdgoofy said:


> If case anybody cares, BMW's official answer is as follows:
> 
> "Several factors determine tire recommendation, including wheel size and desired performance. Please consult the Approved Wheel and Tire Specifications section of your Owner's Manual for specific information. Also, I suggest you contact your authorized BMW Center as they are in the best position to further advise in this matter. BMW does not offer tire brand recommendations."
> 
> ...


Funny you mentioned this...I had a pretty funny conversation with a SA at my local BMW dealer not long ago when I had a side wall bubble form on a tire.

After an unsuccessful search for Z or higher rated tires in my local area I called him up to see what they had in stock and for how much (I have the sport package). His reply, "We only have the ummm...OEM ContiSports in stock...but...". I finished his sentance and said, "I really don't want those...they are terrible". He replied, "Yep, but you said it I didn't...though I totaly agree". Poor guy felt guilty holding the company line and didn't have the heart to sell me a set of ContiSports.  I give him a big :thumbup:

Do as was already suggested and go to TireRack. They have a huge selection at a great price. Find what suits your performace needs and budget. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

